

Amazon expected salary - donaq

I'm a Singaporean developer with about 4 years of experience. I'm currently interviewing with Amazon for a developer position in Seattle and they've just asked me what my expected salary is. Would any of you know what a fair amount would be? If this is not the right place to ask, please delete the thread. :)
======
kaolinite
Might want to check out: [http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Amazon-
com-EI_I...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Amazon-com-
EI_IE6036.11,21.htm)

They have salary information for a number of roles at numerous companies, plus
reviews too :-)

~~~
donaq
Thanks!

